# Swift Factory Visit 1



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There is now a place available for this visit which is for Wednesday 19th December 2007 camping from the 18th. 
More details will be added as soon as I have them.


Jacquie


----------



## 106003 (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi LadyJ
I have sent you a pm
Thanks
Paul


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mildew Paul NO pm received can you please resend thanks


Jacquie


----------



## 106003 (Jul 21, 2007)

I have tried again but I dont seem to be having any joy my sent box shows nothing.
Basically I would like to attend the December visit if possible.
Regards
Paul


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

mildew said:


> I have tried again but I dont seem to be having any joy my sent box shows nothing.
> Basically I would like to attend the December visit if possible.
> Regards
> Paul


Did you put a title - commonest mistake is leaving it out.


----------



## 106003 (Jul 21, 2007)

no i dont think that I did will try again
Thank you


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Place now taken by mildew :lol: please confirm Paul a.s.a.p thanks



Could Rapide561 please confirm he will be attending


Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jac

Will do, sorry I missed the post. Can you tell me whether children are allowed into the factory for the visit, we will have Jessica with us, aged 2


stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Stew,

I have no idea re children I have pm'd the SwiftGroup but as yet have had no reply :roll: 


Jac


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

My apologies to the SwiftGroup they had replied to my pm via my e.mail addy  must check me e.mail more often :lol: 

Children under the age of 10 can not be accommodated at the factory and children over the age of 10 must be thoroughly supervised by the parents i.e. not allowed to wonder off or meddle with anything.

We will not be allowed to camp at the factory but a camp site is being found for us, and we will have a bus to take us to the factory and return us to the camp site. More details to follow.


Jacquie


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Factory visit*

I just want to clarify the points about children so that there is no misunderstanding.

If anyone brings children over the age of 10years, they can attend the visit but we cannot take them into the production environment due to health and safety restrictions.

Regards
Kath


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Kath

That might be a problem for a lot of us then as we are mostly over 10 - only joking, thanks for clearing that up

stew


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

artona said:


> Hi Kath
> 
> That might be a problem for a lot of us then as we are mostly over 10 - only joking, thanks for clearing that up
> 
> stew


Just a point,during a weekday visit the factory is a busy environment therefore only adults will be allowed in the factory.Peter


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Thanks Peter. Best cross us off Jac. Shona will want to have a look around as well and we would not have any one to look after Jess. 



stew


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Stew

I've taken you off the list as requested, Jac is away at the moment and doesn't always have internet access as you know.

So there is a space available on this rally, if anyone is interested please add your name to the list of attendees.

PS could Rapide561 please confirm whether he will be attending or not.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We still have a place for this visit available 





Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

One place still available for the 1st Swift Visit  


Jacquie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Hi Jacqui

Yes - I am definitely attending subject to not breaking my arms and legs rollerskating this weekend!

Russell


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh please try not to break anything Russell :roll: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Place now taken by davenlyn :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could nomad please contact me regarding this visit I have pmd you and e.mailed you could you please reply thanks.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI All,

Camping for all 3 Swift Factory Visits will be at:-

Greengrass Park,
Hempholme Lane,
Brandesburton,
East Yorks
YO25 8NB

www.greengrasspark.co.uk

The Swift Company have very kindly offered to pay for the camping and are also supplying a bus to ferry us to and from the factory. Thank you Swift it is much appreciated.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

For those of you that are camping for this rally I have been in touch with Charlie at Greengrass Park and if any of you want to stay extra days there either before or after the rally then this is ok with them.
You can e.mail Charlie at [email protected] or ring them on 01964 542112 to book extra nights. Do mention you are with Motorhomefacts for the Swift Rally 1 else you might get charged full wack :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Camping*

Hi Jacqui

Thanks for the info. I will book a couple of extra days, or weeks, or what ever!

Russell


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

Just to let you know that John and I will be at Greengrass Park late Monday afternoon along with Sealady Joyce. If any body needs to get in touch with me my mobile number is 0786 767 8605 see you all soon and have a safe journey.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I have just been trying to get my navigator to find Greengrass Park and its having some difficulty :roll: but I have found some directions which might help some of us :lol: 

If you travelling from the North follow A1 to York, then 1079 to Beverley, now travelers from the South can follow M62 A63 and on to Beverley, A165 from Beveley to Bridlington, follow the A165 until you see signs for Leven,exit at this round about and follow through the village, carrying on to open country side for about 1 mile, now the road rises up and bends right, as you rise over the brow take the first turning left, this is Hempholme Lane, on to a T junction turn left and follow for 2 mile.

Jacquie


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

The camp website that Lady J linked to a couple of posts above has a 'get-directions' link which will give a route from your home postcode to the campsite.

I might buy the Lidol's sat-nav mentioned on the forum recently, failing this, Jacquie, can you erect a really high flagpole with the MHF pennant :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ernie

Yes I have printed out the details of Greengrass website link as well so hope fully one way and another we will get there :roll: :lol: having fiddled with navigator thingy have finally got somewhere in the area to head for :lol: Looking at maps I would suggest you head for Hempholme as this seems to be nearer to the site than Brandesburton.

Will have me pennant flying as high as poss :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There is now a place available on this rally due to a cancellation of one of our members if any one wants to attend next week please let me know before Sunday evening. Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> I have just been trying to get my navigator to find Greengrass Park and its having some difficulty :roll: but I have found some directions which might help some of us :lol:
> 
> If you travelling from the North follow A1 to York, then 1079 to Beverley, now travelers from the South can follow M62 A63 and on to Beverley, A165 from Beveley to Bridlington, follow the A165 until you see signs for Leven,exit at this round about and follow through the village, carrying on to open country side for about 1 mile, now the road rises up and bends right, as you rise over the brow take the first turning left, this is Hempholme Lane, on to a T junction turn left and follow for 2 mile.
> 
> Jacquie


Hi Jacquie,I visited the site yesterday,your directions are good it is very important not to use your sat nav for Hempholme but come the way you have stated.Greengrass Park is in the 'Back of Beyond' as it mainly caters for Fishermen so do not expect a scenic site.After making the left turn at the T junction follow the road until you go past the Billabong site on your right and than a mile further on on your right is Greengrass.Peter.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift factory visit*

Hi

What on earth is a Billabong?

I have just been sad and looked at the weather - plus 6 in Beverley, minus 4 (thermometer) in North Yorks, so I will be able to wear swim wear in those conditions!

Russell


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Peter i'm sure we will find it, if not we will be camping on your doorstep :lol: 



I see we have a new member joining us stargazer2007 could you plese let me have your christian names a.s.a.p either post on here or e.mail me as you cannot pm me as you are not a subscriber. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All


We do still have a place available for this rally next week as stargazer2007 has now cancelled. Please let me know if you want to attend a.s.a.p as i'm off tomorrow Monday to the site.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

Well we have arrived at Greengrass Park :lol: and we never went wrong once :lol: although Sealady ended up at the wrong entrance to the camp site :roll: If you follow my directions you should find the site ok we did, but I wouldn't advise travelling in the dark to the site very narrow lanes.
We thought there was a bar here but apparently there isn't  they do have a club room though and you can take your own booze  pity we forgot to bring any with us  still Charlie did offer to run us down to the village to get some.Toilets and showers are nice and warm. The site is quite bleak now, but I would think it would be ideal in the summer. See you all tomorrow.

Jacquie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Booze*

Hello

The good ship "Lady Sarah" is, as always loaded up to the onions with booze! See you about lunch time!

Russell


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh good dinky poos on Russell tomorrow night :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks for the directions Jacqui and Peter, I will see if we can manage not to get lost this time then. 

Bar without booze duly noted I will make sure we have some onboard. We should be arriving early afternoon, see you there  

Lynne


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh goody more dinky poos arriving maybe I won't have to take Charlie up on his offer. :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

hello Jackie

See you all sometime tomorrow after we have visited the supermarket.

We are in Aldborough at the moment at 
G's sisters

Motorhomer2


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

HI ALL,this may be late for some,but may help others

brandesburton --not brandesbrough :lol: 
terry see here


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still one place available if anyone would like it just post on here so I know whos coming :lol: we have wifi at Greengrass  



Jacquie


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Can someone post the GPS co-ords of the campsite, so future visits will not be hampered with mis - information re. the post code problem? :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Grid ref	TA086503
Lat:	53:56:16N (53.93788)
Lon:	0:20:49W (-0.34704)


But my directions are spot on so no problem getting here, everybody has so far found it ok :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Directions*



LadyJ said:


> Grid ref	TA086503
> Lat:	53:56:16N (53.93788)
> Lon:	0:20:49W (-0.34704)
> 
> ...


Hi - here here to the directions!

Shame the A59 and A1237 were both grid locked but never mind. The site is very peaveful. Lubbly jubbly.

Russell


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Russell,get your order in for one of Charlies bacon & egg butties in the morning :lol: 
terry


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just back from the Swift Factory and me little legs have been walked off. My is that place big and if Peter gets his planning permission it will be even bigger. The tour round the factory was very good, amazing all that goes into making a motorhome, just told John to be very careful on the way home :lol: we are held together by glue and staples :roll: :lol: 

I would like to thank all the Swift Team for a really good time at the factory, lunch was great but please remember to put the tea bags in the tea next time :lol: also thank you very much for supplying the free camping at Greengrass Park.

I have put some photos in the gallery if you have any please add them in.

Thanks also to all who attended this rally what a nice bunch you all were hope to see you all again in 2008

Jacquie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift visit*

Hi

I was amazed that at one end of the factory is little more than a chassis, then a few steps forward is a chassis with a floor, then another with walls and so on. Really is a production line!

I will probably book/pay direct with the campsite for January or when ever and take on the role of dig sitter if anyone needs it.

Thanks to all.

Russell


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Jacquie and Russell you forgot to mention about the brown paper which helps to hold the roof together!!!!!! 8O :wink: 

Joyce


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Brown paper*

Mmmmm

Did n;t want to spoil the surprise!

Russell


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

On a more positive note, It was interesting to learn that Swift are the only UK company who have achieved Type Approval for their whole MH range. They plan that Autocruise should get this in 2008.

One thing that the visit did display is that they have yet to get the hang on putting on a lunch. They seriously overcatered, but rather that than the other way round. Doggy bags to the fore!

It was a very interesting and informative visit, with a superb question and answer session at the end, in which I believe both we as visitors and Swift learnt something. Particularly about bathroom cupboard catches and spare wheels!

Thanks to Peter and Kath and the steady stream of managers put up before us to answer for their product.

Those planning on visiting on the next two rallies should pack some good shoes.

Thanks are also due to LadyJ for organising it all.

Tony


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

A most interesting visit, the flow process was unbelievably slick and efficient, all the bits required to make the van arrive at the right place and time......shame that there were no free samples though  

The commitment and enthusiasm shown by the management team and the quality assurance boys augurs well for future production. 

Thanks to Peter for the invitation and Jacquie for the marshalling


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Many thanks Peter and Kath I found the visit very enjoyable and informative.
Many thanks also to Jacqui for a well organised rally with easy to follow directions, Muriel never had to even think of looking at the map!
Colin


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

We would like to add our thanks to Peter and the Swift team for a most enjoyable and informative visit, thanks to Jacqui too for keeping us all in order :lol:. As always we met some lovely people and looking forward to next years meets already. We are having Christmas tomorrow, (Saturday) as our freezer decided to defrost itself while we were away, we caught things just in time for an early Christmas :roll: 

Dave and Lynne


----------

